# Reviews of Aussie Candle Supplies Oils



## pops1

> I just bought the new Patchouli fragrance from Aussie candle supplies and it is divine in lotion......reminds me very much of Aromatics yum yum


This is Lyn's posting so l am hoping she doesn't mind me using it for the first review.


----------



## pops1

Shalimar Type ,a dupe for one of Jacque Guerlain perfumes
Made melts and M & P with this oil.Its a floral with a touch of the incense , a lovely delicate smell one that doesn't grab you straightaway but gets you coming back for another smell. Turned the soap a creamy colour l used 1% and could have gone for 2% maybe l would have had to use vanilla stabilizer then.
Micheal Kors Type
Non event for me its so faint in the bottle l never soaped with it ,tried using it for melts but too subtle for them.
The description of the oil is


> The exotic, glamorously fragrant scent of Tuberose meets rich and creamy floral essences and warm spices, tamed by Moroccan incense.


Sounds gorgeous maybe l just got a bad batch  :?


----------



## Becky

Clean Linen - crisp fresh laundry smell in soap, melts & reed diffusers. No discoloration or acceleration noted.

Angel (Type) - lovely soft musky smell. Great as a perfume. Soaped for the first time last night, smells good so far with a slight discoloration. Will post on this one again later. No acceleration noted.

Coconut & lime - Fresh scent. Great in soap, melts & reed diffusers. No discoloration or acceleration noted.

Sandalwood & Vanilla - lovely soft warm smell. Great in soaps, melts & diffusers. Discolors to a light tan & does form ash, tho a spritz with rubbing alcohol seems to have fixed that. No acceleration.


----------



## topcat

Apple - Totally gorgeous!  Soaps like a dream in CP - no a or d; sticks really well at 2%.  Lovely in body butter too.

Garden Path - accelerates a bit in CP as does most florals.  Don't discount your water if you are new to soaping.  Lovely balanced floral.


----------



## Lynnz

Fab idea..........to date I have not soaped any of these fragrances so great to read reviews as to be able to buy here in Australia at these more reasonable prices is a real bonus.
Little black dress I have done in soy candles and the throw is great!!!!!!
I have more samples here to make up so now I am keen as mustard LOL


----------



## gekko62

Ive had a couple of not so good ones from ACS which made me a little leery of ordering more so Im glad this threads here now-can check up on the good stuff


----------



## Becky

which ones didn't you like?


----------



## gekko62

Didn't like their white tea & ginger,white musk,exotic woods,yuzu or nag champa. They all seemed to have a chemicalish something or other & instant wammo to the sinuses.Tho thats just oob,didn't soap them. And to be fair its the only nag champa fo Ive tried so I'm going on what the actual incense smells like.
  I really like their coco lime tho, &  pina colada,& the black raspberry is beautiful in candles but went quite almondy in cp.


----------



## Lynnz

Hey Gekko I also bought the WT&Ginger and WMusk and was really disappointed. Was just recently I decided to try some of the newer oils and have been pleasantly surprised. Still have blue musk, paris type, green tea and passion type to put into wax and have this week free YAY no work so will get into it. At the moment I am totally hooked on soaping have tried a few really nice fragrances this last week.


----------



## Lynnz

Aussie Candle supplies has a few new fragrnces......Perfume dupes. I am going to order a bigger bottle of the patchouli type to soap so may have to throw in a few samples including the charlie cause my mum used to wear that and even though I am all grown up I still miss her very much and thought of her the minute I saw that one   
Anyone else that buys from them make candles as well?


----------



## Lynnz

I am sooooooooooo tired of keys that stick!!!! Every time I post I see missed letters...........Kids eating over the keybard Arrrgh!!!!!!!!
See there you go an o missing out of keyboard, hoping to get a good tax return so that we can buy a new puter this year.


----------



## pops1

A bit behind in soaping this darn heat we have been having in Victoria is taking its toll.
Anyway l have tried the Patchouli  & Musk in M & P .When l first had a sniff l didn't think much of it its quite a light smell not what l was expecting but it is lovely in Goatsmilk base .I am not good at describing oils l don't have the nose for it but l will have a go ,its a soft musky eastern smell,not overpowering so if you are looking for a hit you in the face oil this isn't it.The official description is :-
"Amber, patchouli, sandalwood, and vetiver create the base for mid notes of geranium and violet, with light top notes of mandarin and lemon zest".
Can't say l can smell any citrus at all but then my nose isn't the best.Worth a try.I put Titanium Dioxide in just to be on the safe side so not sure if this will change the colour of soap..


----------



## Lynnz

Well I havent done anything yet.............full of a headcold and feelinging miserable at the moment. Did break the mold so to speak yesterday and make a soap without goatsmilk as really wanted a white soap......Unmolded this morning and quite pleased with the result as white with blue glitter and cornflower petals on top.
Going back to bed to read and do very little    while kids are at school


----------



## MizzBee

Any more reviews from ACS? The prices seem quite reasonably cheap and would love to hear from you who had tried any since the last post...hoping they have improved the fragrances from over a year ago.


----------



## Relle

I live not far from them and go over quite regulary and smell the fragrances.

Lime Cooler - nice strong smell and is holding really well ATM in CP.
Hyacinth - very strong when first soaped but has mellowed to a nice fragrance.
Lilac - very strong at first, mellowed a little.
Almond- love this one but might have to put a little more in CP next time.
Sugar Cookie - melts - it smells great, haven't tried CP.
Mango/Papaya - yum just want to eat it. Great in CP and melts.
Choc/Fudge - divine
Lemon Chiffon- smells like lemon meringue - think I need to put more in next time.
Laespa - Pink Frangi Pani, don't think it smells like frangi but has a nice pleasant smell about it. Haven't found anything that really smells like a frangi. Seems to be holding OK in CP. Good in melts.

Most of the Laespa ones match well with the scents they are trying to match. They are dearer than all the others.

Relle.


----------



## MizzBee

Thanks Relle! 
I might give a few mentioned a go but I don't think I'll get them before Easter   
Mango/Papaya sounds great.


----------



## Relle

I made a mango/papaya soap and put in fresh red papaya and it smells wonderful.


----------



## MizzBee

That sounds awesome Relle! Love to see some pics.


----------



## nattynoo

Was looking at their site. The prices seem very reasonable. I think they must be similair to the FO from escentials. I bet they'll be hit & miss. That doesn't bother me though. I doubt anyone is 100% happy with every single FO they buy.
Does anyone know what their prices are for freight? Will they post for small orders?


----------



## MizzBee

Hi nattynoo, I've place an order for 10 bottles and was charged $10.20 for shipping costs.


----------



## Relle

You can do a dummy order and the postage rates should come up on the order before it goes all the way through so you can see what it is before you buy.

I only live about 25 mins away, their factory is near the airport. Some of the FO's are not strong so wouldn't survive the soap process. I think they started out more for candles. Thats why I go over and have a sniffothon, then we have coffee and lunch over that way by the water. Good excuse to go there. Most of the customers when I go there are buying for wax.

I've downloaded their pages of scents with piccies and when I go there I smell and then mark them on my list whether I'll use them or not. I only get 30mls to try at a time and then can get larger bottles at a later date.

Nat, don't think they have a minimum order.


Relle.


----------



## nattynoo

Far out that's good postage.
They say on the fragrance listings for soap too.
I might try a few.
Relle - so you haven't soaped any??
Has anyone here soaped them???


----------



## busymakinsoap!

Wowsers! there FO's are cheap!!  And they ship to NZ!!!

Im so excited, great to have this thread, Im always weary about purchasing FO that are not specifically made for CP, I look forward to hearing more reviews.

I just ordered from Natural Candle so will have to wait a few weeks.

I need a good chocolate, will take Relles advice and get the choc fudge


----------



## Relle

Nat, have soaped quite a few, they are the ones I get all the time, mainly because they are close and I can run over there anytime. Have a look at my post on this thread a few back.

Busy and Nat, have a look in Photo Gallery under Decadence, thats the one with the Choc/Fudge. I noticed they are all out ATM. I bought some Saturday week ago, now I'm glad I did.

I can keep you up to date on the ones I've used as I go.

Relle.


----------



## MizzBee

My report on these so far are:

Charlie - is great and the smell is so much like the perfume, scent is strong, soaped OK.
Chanel No5 - smelled good in the bottle, few days later it is already fading away.
Patchouli Type - smells OK, scent so far holding up but accelerated, had to work quickly.
Pear Persimmon - smells nice, only soaped this one today and behaved well.( I got this one instead of Patchouli Musk, their mistake on the order)
Jasmine - don't know if it smells right, don't have another to compare.
Eucalyptus & Spearmint - yuk! Smells weird.
Lily of the valley - don't like this one but heard of other brands that are great.
French Lavender - not sure either.
Sandalwood - Yuk! Yuk! Yuk! Smells nothing like it! Will not be using this at all.
Baby Powder - Smells nice - yet to try it.


----------



## Relle

I bought the eucalyptus/spearmint to do a bush scented soap, I think I'll add some more eucalyptus oil to it to get the smell I want.

I smelt both Sandlewoods they had and FORGET IT and I didn't like patchouli.

Don't like any of the lavenders and baby powder did smell nice in the bottle. I think with their ones if they're strong in the bottle they will survive soap, but you can't always be sure.


----------



## MizzBee

Poison - absolute dream to work with 
Opium - OMG what a disaster...soap on a stick!


----------



## spiciesoap

l've used lots of these over the years with varying rates of success. l try to only use the ones marked soap safe but have tripped up every now and then. Here's what l've tried:

apple - lovely, no discolouration in CP
brazilian waters - masculine scent, no discolouration
bulgarian rose - nice rose scent, faded very quickly though, no discolouration
cashmere - smelled absolutely foul, l threw it in the bin after opening it
chocolate - lovely, not sure if it discolours because l use cocoa powder with it
clean linen - l love this, no discolouration
coconut cream - scent faded, also discoloured, won't use again
coconut lime - lovely, no discolouration
cranberry mandarin - lovely, no discoloration
cucmber melon - smells lovely but haven't used it yet, an impulse purchase ;-)
dragon's blood - smells awful, l threw all the finished soap in the bin. No discoloration for what it is worth!
drama - smelled disgusting & very 'chemically', in the bin
fairy floss - very nice, no discolouration
fig - a nice smell but a bit too bold & sharp for my liking, l ended up giving it away
french lavender - very nice, a lovely botanical kind of smell, not overpowering. No discolouration
fresh coffee - very nice, no discolouration, but l use cocoa as a colorant
iced lemon biscotti - lovely, discolours a bit but manageable
kiwi fruit - lovely & soft kiwi smell, discolours a little, but l use a nice strong green colour
lavender & cucumber - lovely fresh smell, no discoloration
lemon myrtle - very good, no discoloration
lilac - accelerated trace and discoloured the soap badly (blue streaks), but it may have sweated & overheated in the pvc mould l used at the time. Smelled good.
mandarin thyme - lovely soft smell but discolours medium brown
nag champa - not a very good version, l didn't end up using it, in the bin.
paris type - lovely, holds well, no discoloration
passionfruit - lovely true passionfruit smell, l haven't used mine yet (another impulse buy!)
pina colada - very nice tropical smell, no discoloration
poison - lovely warm dusty smell, not the best dupe, but still a nice smell. No discolouration that l remember.
ripened raspberry - lovely fresh raspberry smell, no discolouration
rice flower and shea - very soft floral, timid scent, not as nice at the one at Big Tree
rose and geranium - a favourite of mine, no discolouration
sandalwood - very nice, no discolouration
sensual amber - l don't remember liking this one, a bit fake smelling
warm vanilla musk - a very good vanilla smell but the BB warm vanilla sugar is better (sadly for my wallet) ;-)
white tea and ginger - l liked this, fresh & zingy, no discolouration
yuzu fruit - very nice grapefruit smell, no discolouration.


----------



## nattynoo

You're a legend for posting that!!
What a great resource.


----------



## Relle

They don't have fairy floss, cashmere, brazilian waters, cranberry mandarin, drama, paris type, mandarin thyme, lavender and cucumber, rose and geranium on their list anymore.They do have a rose geranium EO.

I have lilac and didn't have any trouble with it.


----------



## nattynoo

Spiciesoap- would this b the fairy floss that you used, even though it doesn't say whether it is for soap or not.
http://www.aussiecandlesupplies.com.au/ ... 267&page=2

If it doesn't say 'soap' does it mean its not suitable????
Does anyone know??


----------



## spiciesoap

> They don't have fairy floss, cashmere, brazilian waters, cranberry mandarin, drama, paris type, mandarin thyme, lavender and cucumber, rose and geranium on their list anymore.



that's weird because l saw them there yesterday, l went through the list as l typed to jog my memory of the names. And Drama and Cashmere l bought only a couple of weeks ago. 

re: the fairy floss one, yes l think that is it. l only noticed after making the soap that it didn't have the 'soap safe' words underneath the name. The soap turned out fine and l didn't experience any side effects but l haven't bought it since and am a lot more careful when choosing them now, sometimes l get a bit carried away by the scent descriptions and forget to check whether it is ok or not. Kiwi or apple is another that isn't named as soap safe by them. (sorry, can't remember which one off the top of my head) but l have soaped with both and love them.

I'm not sure why a fragrance is deemed not soap safe by them, it is not really explained on the site. l just always tried to choose from the safe ones until l had time to do more research.


----------



## nattynoo

Thanks for that.
I just love fairy floss FO. I have one I get from another supplier but they r sooooo expensive. I just don't want to pay $22 for 100mls.


----------



## Relle

Sorry I thought you were talking about NCS.


----------



## Guest

Mandarin essential oil has an intense, sweet, fresh scent characteristic of citrus fruit.Blends well with: other citrus oils such as lime, orange, lemon, and grapefruit, as well as spice oils such as nutmeg, cinnamon, bay and clove.


----------



## Lynnz

Aromaworks what a beautiful site you have your products are stinning


----------



## Guest

Herbaceous with a woody-sweet undertone. Blends well with thyme, rosemary, lavender, marjoram, pine, cedarwood and lemon.This is a great scent for renewing the spirit and the direction of one's life.


----------



## nattynoo

Is that spam??????


----------



## shadowdancer

Im grateful for the lists of oils.   I have been trying to find alternatives for the expensive fragrance oils although I've got a bazillion to get and try now, this is just the ticket for those smells I can't get anywhere else. 

Now Im just going to have to get the income coming in to afford the rest of my hobby... collecting stinky oils, and essential oils. LOL. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Guest

Wax, glassware, oils and fragrances, dyes, wicks & tabbed, moulds and candle making kits wholesaler and manufacturer.


----------



## Relle

What is the above post about ? Advertising ? Nothing to do with AussieCandleSupplies and this thread.


----------



## Guest

The Candle making Wax Suppliers directory lists many of the most popular brands of candle wax including paraffin, soy, beeswax, and gel waxes along with the location of each supplier.


----------



## Iduna

I was just wondering how long after you soap some of the FO do you post your results? Is  2 weeks too soon? I have to admit I have only soaped a few and some have already been covered.


----------



## Lynnz

Just soaped the Coconut Lime and it translated beautifully into the soap just hope the coconut notes hold up :0) Thanks Spiceysoaps for the great list the coconut lime soaps so well bought trace right back when I added it so will be a goodie for swirls and twirls and the likes :0)


----------



## Iduna

I know this thred is a bit old now but I thought I would review a few of the fragrance oils I used from ACS.

The first was Lolly Shop, pee yoo it stinks ootb, I really thought about throwing it out, but I didn't. It takes over 6 weeks for the stink to go but it doesn't smell too bad once it does, it ends up smelling like bubble gum. No AC, no rice, does DC a light tan

Next was the Apple one, I don't like it, it smells like hurricane washing liquid in apple to me. I would rather it didn't smell so fake to me. I don't want to use it and I haven't been able to give it away. No one wants it. No DC, no AC no rice.

Water lilly, I love this one it does have a watery note to it I love with a light floral scent. It's how I think water lillys would smell. No DC, no AC no rice.

Falling Leaves, those that were in the last soap swap will know how good this smells. I love it, I think it's a very good unisex, or even masculine fragrance. No DC, no AC no rice.


----------



## Lynnz

Iduna said:
			
		

> Falling Leaves, those that were in the last soap swap will know how good this smells. I love it, I think it's a very good unisex, or even masculine fragrance. No DC, no AC no rice.


Oh I have this in wax and in diffusers love it so thanks for the review. Did you see ACS has new fragrances just recently listed? I bought five of them and today put Mango Cilantro and Pink Sands into wax and tonight have the tlights burning..................both are awesome the Pink Sands is fruitier than I expected but awesome


----------



## Iduna

Hello Lyn, I did have a look after I got an email from then, I just have so many other FOs to try out it would be a waste for me to even think about buying any of them just now. I have to admit I'm a floral girl. So the passion flower is looking good to me even with the fruit notes to it.


----------



## Lynnz

Will let you know my thoughts on the Passion Flower once I put it into wax. ACS have a few pretty florals I adore the Rose Petals and the Rose Geranium


----------



## seven

bumping an old thread

i have a few from ACS, and so far i tried a couple of them, which is lola (type) and bulgarian rose. lola: smell good oob and behaved very well in cp (no acceleration, ricing, nothing), but scent fades badly after only less than a week?????? bloody hell i'm so disappointed. and i did put a lot. bulgarian rose: some ricing noted and the scent is so soft, almost nothing.

to be honest, although their prices are cheaper, i'm a bit wary to buy from them again.


----------



## Relle

I buy from NCS, haven't tried ACS and while some fade after time, most of the ones I've got are quite good. I live not far away and can go smell them OOB so can tell somewhat if they smell strong or weak. They are moving this month so they'll be even closer for me to travel - 20 mins.


----------



## seven

another low blow from my ACS FO. this time the culprit is honeysuckle jasmine. it was my own fault that i didn't try it first in a single bar tester. anyway, it gave me instant trace and some ricing. shame really since i really like the smell and it's quite strong.


----------



## seven

i changed my review about LOLA. turns out, this is the kind of FO that goes away during cure but comeback. you gotta use quite a lot, but i am happy to say that the scent sticks and i am satisfied with it.


----------

